# Sea Isle City



## newbie14 (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone been fishing there? I'm heading down in a week or two and was wondering the fishing report. Should I use clams from the surf during the day and a Bomber A (black) at night? What about the bay?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Clams or mackerel should work good for ya. Bloods are just way too expensive and they have been small. Any dark colored bomber like black, blurple color,(black/purple), grey or green will work for ya at night. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## newbie14 (Jun 18, 2007)

Should I use a high-low rig, single hook with a weight, or on a spro bucktail with a strip of squid?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*rigs*

I would go with the hi-lo or single rig.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*one word...*

http://www.whalecreekmarina.com/index.htm


----------



## newbie14 (Jun 18, 2007)

Fill me on it this...


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*give'em a call..*

they're a knowledgable and well stocked tackle shop. they'll dial you in to the fishing in the area [bay and ocean]. last time i was there the bait of choice was clams. good luck.


----------



## newbie14 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, i'll be down in about 2 weeks so hopefully I can do some damage :fishing:


----------



## newbie14 (Jun 18, 2007)

Heading down tomorrow, how as the bite been?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Bite*

very slow and sporatic.


----------



## newbie14 (Jun 18, 2007)

oh man...is the water warm atleast?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Depending where you go it can range from the high 70's to around 81 degs.


----------

